# GA-G41MT-D3 overclocking



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 775 - GA-G41MT-D3 (rev. 1.3)

hi all has any one had any experiance on these boards for ocing the q6600 or alike 


what can be expect on these boards.

i am trying to decide if i should opt for the 17's or just stick with the c2q for the time being and just upgrade arround it.

i am unsure if their is life left in the q6600 with regaurds to games and what not 

i have thought about a Q9650 as its the max the board will take

would if i could get close to 3.0ghz would the q6600 perform like a q9650 stock or will i get added speed from the q9650 with out ocing


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

The CPU Support list will tell you what CPU's are compatible with your Mobo/Bios.
MATX Mobo's will have the Bios limited so OC'ing will also be limited.
Your PSU (it's already underpowered and lower quality) would need to be upgraded and an aftermarket CPU cooler added before attempting any OC'ing.


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

Tyree said:


> The CPU Support list will tell you what CPU's are compatible with your Mobo/Bios.
> MATX Mobo's will have the Bios limited so OC'ing will also be limited.
> Your PSU (it's already underpowered and lower quality) would need to be upgraded and an aftermarket CPU cooler added before attempting any OC'ing.


yes the cpu support list states that the q9650 is the higest core2quad the board will take 

already have an aftermarket cooler which is the Arctic Cooling Freezer XTREME Rev. 2 but was thinking about the corsair h100 hydro series as it has a smaller foot print in the case but have thought about going for a water cooled case to get rid of the fans and the oc the gpu 

i used to oc a little with the old athlon series but that was some time ago lol since then never really bothered about it till now 


i was just looking for a bit of input about oc'ing vs upgrading (altho the oc can be free) would it be wise to oc on this board or just get the q9650 and leave it stock 

i have already ordered the psu which is the corsair ax750 its only £30 more than what i payed for the gs thinking it was a decent psu for what i wanted


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

There would be no advantage to liquid cooling for you and there is always the concern about leakage with liquid. 
The 750W Corsair will be fine but remember your OC'ing will be limited with the MATX Mobo Bios.
For the price of that liquid cooler you could upgrade to a ATX Mobo.


----------



## kbekl (Feb 29, 2012)

so would leaving the cooler i have be ok then ? 

if i was to go for a new board i was thinking about these 

ASUS P5KC AiLifestyle or ASUS P5N-T Deluxe or MSI X48C Platinum


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your present CPU cooler should be fine.
Asus or Gigabyte are the better brand Mobo's for reliability and support.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

your board is fine for overclocking, your psu is not.

If you get a better quality higher quality psu then you have the potential of getting 3.2GHz out of the Q6600 which is a better overclocker than the 9650


----------

